

Intuit Hates Apple Users - filthylucre
http://www.filthylucre.com/intuit-hates-apple-users

======
sardonicbryan
Is this statement actually true?

"If you purchased a laptop today, you are more likely to have purchased a Mac
over any other type of computer. If you’re someone who makes over $250,000 per
year, and you purchased a laptop, you almost certainly purchased a Macbook
Pro."

Wikipedia seems to indicate that a reasonable estimate of OSX market share
would be around 10%, with 20% on the high end (Steve Jobs claimed 20% in
10/2010).
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_system...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Desktop_and_laptop_computers)

If that statement is not true, doesn't that significantly undercut the
author's argument?

~~~
filthylucre
The sentence is meant to reflect Apple vs. any other laptop maker (Dell, HP,
Asus, etc...).

~~~
ugh
It’s still doesn’t seem to be true. Apple had 8.5 percent marketshare in the
US in 1Q11 and even less worldwide. HP (27%), Dell (23%) and Toshiba (10%) are
ahead of Apple.

------
zdw
Quickbooks doesn't just hate Apple users - they hate everyone (and just hate
Apple a little more than the rest). As someone who has dealt with their
products on both platforms, from a systems or network admin standpoint they
all vary between horrid and dismal.

For example, certain versions required that you run as admin (bad security
policy), and would update themselves in the background silently. The update
would break compatibility with networked files, and was huge. So someone would
take the update, the data file then wouldn't work on everyone else's computer
until they updated, which would swamp the network and generally cause havoc.

As an alternative, if you're a geek I highly recommend the programs found a
<http://ledger-cli.org/>

------
MikeMacMan
"I won’t bore you with a long description, let me just say that it sucks. I
means really sucks. I mean sucks like a collapsing star sucks."

No, please, bore us with a long description. I migrated my family business's 5
company accounts from Quickbooks Desktop (Win) to Quickbooks Online this past
March. I use it every day, as does my mom (who is not very computer savvy).
We're both in agreement that it is much better than Desktop, at least for what
we do (entering sales receipts, bank reconciliations, running reports). For
us, one key benefit of using Quickbooks Online is the ability to switch
between companies very quickly.

------
inportb
Interesting. Well, what I did was set up a WinXP virtual machine on my Linux
server, and used QuickBooks over the local network.

------
shaunfs
I have the same issues with Intuit mobile and desktop apps.

------
sthatipamala
I can't blame Intuit. In just a few years, personal computing went from fairly
homogeneous (Windows PC) to incredibly fragmented. It takes massive resources
not just to make software for each platform but also to keep feature parity
among them all.

The best bet for these types of companies is to switch their products to a
SaaS and then just build thin native UIs for mobile.

~~~
filthylucre
Considering Intuit has an influx of revenue every year they push out this
product, it should be expected that they support that years technology.

